# Vivarium builders!!



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Vivbuilder still havent replied to me...so does anyone know of anymore decent vivbuilders??


----------



## Sam&Si (Apr 11, 2007)

Brian.....see the stack i had built under new stack


----------



## emmini (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi, this might be of interest to you regarding vivbuilder!
Bearded Dragon . org Forums :: View topic - VIVBUILDER.CO.UK


----------



## emmini (Jun 29, 2007)

Oops, sorry, just noticed they've posted the same story on here!


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

wow i just looked at the condition of that viv in the link. That is bad considering £600 was spent. I certainly wouldn't be happy at all with that!


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

are they the same vivbuilder that sell on ebay?


----------

